# samson from 9 weeks to now



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

havent posted any pics for a while now due to being busy, so here we go from 9weeks old to now.

he's 7 months old and weighs in at 35kg he's going to be a big un.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes flippin gorgeous, then and now :001_wub:.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW!!! what a FAB! boy!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is gourgeous bless him


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Simply. Gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous and yep I agree. He is gonna be a big boy He looks just like the rottie x mastiff my dogs love playing with at the park.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks peeps dont think i could of got a better dog. his training has been fantastic and really gets what i want from him in and out of the house, yeah think im the only one near me with a rotty x mastiff My lil babies so he does get a lot of attention, only trouble is though alot of peeps frown as soon as i mention rotty which is a shame as there really good dog's, i hate steriotyping people, what they dont relise the ones you hear about have been mistreated or in the wrong hands for wrong reason's. i had one women pffffting at me when i told her he plays with the kids in the garden, and was told he was to big to play or be near kids. uneducated peeps really gripe me, ah well maybe one day they'll relise big dogs are soft in the right hands and trained properly. i'll keep updating piccy's as he grow's.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

aww what a gorgeous boy  i love rotties and mastiffs so you could always visit me in Fife  i won't steal him....promise :001_smile:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,he is adorable!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for posting the pics - it's great to see how a dog has grown 
It's amazing to think that little pup has grown into such a big handsome boy


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Thx for posting the pics - it's great to see how a dog has grown
> It's amazing to think that little pup has grown into such a big handsome boy


thankyou yes he was a little cutie and couldnt imagine him growing as he has now. i do really miss the lap cuddles but he's far to big now lol, he's still got a lot growing yet so will be good to keep the piccys up.


----------

